# Polaris Dealer



## aggies01

Iâ€™m in the market for either a Polaris or Can Am. Iâ€™ve heard thereâ€™s a dealer in Alabama that gives fairly good deals. Anyone have any info? What kind of deal can be bad? Is it worth the drive?

Or Does anyone know anyone around Houston that would be fair to work with?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbj358

*Polaris*

I went to Shoals in Florence Alabama in November and bought a 2018 XP1000. 1100.00 less than anyone in Texas Ask for Stephen Henry. I would do it again.


----------



## mbj358

*Polaris*

Let me clarify my comment. I got quotes in Texas from 15,400 up to 16,500. Shoals was 14,299.


----------



## aggies01

So far shoals is $3,300 less than any other quote Iâ€™ve gotten. Thatâ€™s on a Crew xp 1000 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbj358

*Polaris*

That doesn't surprise me . Good luck


----------



## Ducatibilt

When I was shopping for a RZR this past year the cheapest place in the country for Polaris is Abernathy's in Tennessee, but the only downfall is you have to drive there to pick it up as they don't ship. 
Shoals had a decent price, but it was well short of Abernathy's price even though they said they would ship direct to me to save the drive their shipping quote was ridiculous. 

The best place locally to buy has been Mancuso South in La Marque. Don't even bother with the other Mancuso locations. Mancuso South ended up getting within a couple of hundred bucks of what Abernathy's quoted as they saw I was serious about driving to Tennessee so I ended up buying from them. So if you have a good quote would probably be worth the effort of seeing if they'll match or get close. Not sure on Can-Am pricing as I haven't looked into them, but they carry both brands.


----------



## aggies01

Ducatibilt said:


> When I was shopping for a RZR this past year the cheapest place in the country for Polaris is Abernathy's in Tennessee, but the only downfall is you have to drive there to pick it up as they don't ship.
> 
> Shoals had a decent price, but it was well short of Abernathy's price even though they said they would ship direct to me to save the drive their shipping quote was ridiculous.
> 
> The best place locally to buy has been Mancuso South in La Marque. Don't even bother with the other Mancuso locations. Mancuso South ended up getting within a couple of hundred bucks of what Abernathy's quoted as they saw I was serious about driving to Tennessee so I ended up buying from them. So if you have a good quote would probably be worth the effort of seeing if they'll match or get close. Not sure on Can-Am pricing as I haven't looked into them, but they carry both brands.


Thanks Iâ€™ll check with both. Polaris fun center said they couldnâ€™t come close to my quote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinmic

Give Brazos Motorsports a call.


----------



## mbj358

*Polaris*

Abernathys was about the same price as Shoals for me. I thought Mancuso was going to deal with me but they were my highest quote of all Texas dealers and wouldn't budge. I tried working with the salesman but no deal. Believe me I shopped around before going to Shoals.


----------



## aggies01

kevinmic said:


> Give Brazos Motorsports a call.


Brazos was my first stop. 19k vs 15.9k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatibilt

Just for the record I dug out the quotes I was given from Abernthys and Shoals. Ended up buying from Mancuso for I want to say was $18,700 or very close to that.

Now granted last year the Gold Rock Bouncer version was a "limited edition" and they were in short supply at the time which had a list of $23,999. 
Of course Polaris dropped the "limited edition" and brought them back this year AND dropped the list price by $1500!:headknock


----------



## kevinmic

aggies01 said:


> Brazos was my first stop. 19k vs 15.9k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats insane.


----------



## aggies01

Going tomorrow to Shoals to pick up a 2018 Crew 1000 XP EPS. Out the door price of $15,971 which includes roof, rear window, and flip down windshield. That's $1200 in accessories alone.


----------



## mbj358

*Polaris*

Good deal. You will be glad you did. Be safe.


----------



## aggies01

Here it is.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

